# Tropical Shrimp



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Whats the largest sort of tropical shrimp you can get that is readily available? My OH just loves Shrimp so i'd love to get him some that are large in size. 
Thanks : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Boxing shrimp have long arms, and are impressive animals, nice "display" shrimp. Or, get him a nice big group of dancing shrimps, or sexy shrimps. Groups are good too.

EDIT: My bad... if you mean freshwater, I'm not the man to ask... he'll no doubt be along shortly.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Do you mean fresh water or marine?
Im assuming you mean fresh water -

Ive seen some really big tropical freshwater shrimps in nautilus aquaritics in wakefield but they go for the fish though. Theres some other ones with fans instead of pincers that dont go for the fish but dont get so big but stll around 3" though. I've had one but it didnt live that long so might be a bit hard to keep, probably hard to feed with the fish eating everything straight away?
What about a fresh water lobster? theyre pretty cool, my brother had one. not sure wjht type it was but was a long time back but i have seen them occasionally since then. It was about 5" but I dont know if they grow bigger. What about fresh water crabs? they have some leopard crabs in ferrybridge aquatics near me,theyre cool.


----------



## Gutted2BLeaving (Jul 6, 2009)

Fresh water then it has to be these filter feeders.
Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Friendly ones?
Giant African Filter Shrimp probably... but they're not very "shrimp" looking. 

Apart from that, it'll be the Bamboo Shrimp. :2thumb:

Then there's the mean macros.....


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, i meant freshwater yes... although i'd be swayed to marines for "Sexy shrimp" :lol2:


----------

